# Weekend Picks



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It was cold but it was still nice!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow great pics! do you use a telephoto lens and if so what power?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow,those photos are *so *clear I feel like I gained 20 years
back on my vision. Thanks for posting them. Baker


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice Sandy, I like the second one the best. Very sharp images.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice,nice,nice,,,,,,,,,I like the old water tank,does the windmill work? The wire wrap holding the wire to the insulator standoff (pic 5)is about to come loose if its on your property.

dick


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Sandy!!!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> Wow great pics! do you use a telephoto lens and if so what power?


Thanks for your comment. My set up is Nikon D300 with telephoto 
Nikon 300mm AF-S F4

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/207356-USA/Nikon_1909_Telephoto_AF_S_Nikkor_300mm.html

The 1st picture was taken with an older Nikon 28-105mm lens which they do not make anymore. My favorite cheap lens btw.

The rest were taken with my new Nikon 300mm which I love.

Dick, the windmill is a working model that waters the cows out at Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge.
Here's a close up shot of it with my 300mm.

And no that is not my power pole. That was taken on CR 227 in Brazoria which took a beating during the hurricane. Almost every one of those poles was laid over. I remember because I had to drive around them when they were on the ground. 
I didn't even see that thanks for noticing. I'll try and phone somebody about it because won't it kill the hawks if it were to pop off?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If it is a hot phase conductor and popped off and went to ground it would trip a fused disconnect somewhere upstream and every one down stream would be without power. The hawk would be okay,they perch on those wies but if they wer4e to go to gr4ound while doing so they would be toast.

dick


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

sandybottom said:


> I'll try and phone somebody about it because won't it kill the hawks if it were to pop off?


Outstanding photos Sandy!

As long as the bird is sitting on only a single conductor (like that Hawk is) and isn't touching either another conductor or ground, it doesn't matter if it's hot or not. The bird is in no danger.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice! Were you using a CP for those shots? Tripod?
I was lusting for a 400MM F4 but I'll never spend that much $$, but the 300MM F4 is much more affordable.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

JPEG said:


> Nice! Were you using a CP for those shots? Tripod?
> I was lusting for a 400MM F4 but I'll never spend that much $$, but the 300MM F4 is much more affordable.


All hand held except the finch. A tripod was used for that one.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice, I've gotten a few shots of that same tank and windmill.. (-:}


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep that's the same windmill alright but the wind was different ,note the position of the prop and rudder.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks great, Arlon. The colors on the tank from age draw my eyes every time I go out there.

Oh, something I forgot to mention NO MOSQUITOS!!! They were frozen, dead, gone, Sleepin!


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, something I forgot to mention NO MOSQUITOS!!! They were frozen, dead, gone, Sleepin![/QUOTE]

They're back!!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Fantastic shots Sandy, you are really getting good with that camera. I have watched your work for around 2 years now on here.

I really liked the windmill;water tank photo but I think my favorite, and probably the one that shows your ability best, is the white whatever it is...Looks like a Herron...with the fish in its beak and it appears to have one in its throat.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you, Rooster. I'm learning something new everyday.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like the wire on the Hawk/insulator shot is about to fall off..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Looks like the wire on the Hawk/insulator shot is about to fall off..


Good eyes, Arlon. Dick, pointed that out on page 1. We were talking about it. I just don't know the right person to call about it. I suppose the grid will tell them when it goes out.


----------

